# W



## Roger Longbottom (14 May 2020)

W


----------



## Once a Wheeler (14 May 2020)

Not an expert on iTunes but it seems to me there is no option to override the iTunes omission of articles in sort routines. However, this practice was introduced in iTunes 7. So if you can install iTunes 6, or earlier, the feature should be absent.


----------



## Brandane (14 May 2020)

The only way that springs to mind for a technophobe like me is the long winded way of editing song titles to remove "The" or "A".


----------



## Adam4868 (14 May 2020)

Whilst were on iTunes.My daughter gave me her iPod and could someone tell me how do I delete certain songs of it and keep some on.I don't like Justin Bieber but I can secretly tolerate Harry Styles 
Sorry to hijack your thread .


----------



## Adam4868 (14 May 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> You have to untick them on the computer then sync the iPod.


Knew it would be something very technical ! Thanks


----------



## netman (14 May 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> Obviously I know how to get songs into alphabetical order but the problem is it is IT version of alphabetical order in that songs that begin with A or The get placed according to the first letter of the second word.
> 
> E.G. "A Mother For My Children" comes under M
> "The Charge" comes under C
> ...



So first, in the Songs view, right click on the column name area somewhere (eg. between where it says name and the little cloud icon). You'll get a drop down list of columns you can add - click 'sort artist' and that will appear as an extra column as below.





Next, you can see the sort artist listing for The Bluetones on mine is listed just Bluetones, so click the first song in the list to highlight it and then shift click the last in the list so they are all highlighted (you can sort by 'Sort Artist first to get them all together). Right click and choose 'get info' - you may get a warning asking if you want to edit multiple items - you can tick don't ask me again and click 'edit items'.




Next, click on 'Sorting' at the top and you'll see the Artist name listed with a 'The' and the 'sort as' name without it. Just copy the artist name and paste it over the sort as name (or type The in front of it!), click ok and you're done. (You can do the album artist sort as at the same time if you want)




Bit of a pain to do it for every artist, but not bad if you don't have too many you need to change.


----------



## netman (14 May 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> It's not the artists netman, I have them with no "The" it is the individual songs.


Ah, Ok - well, the same applies - change the 'sort as' field, but obviously you'd have to do each one individually I guess...


----------



## rogerzilla (18 May 2020)

You must do things the way Apple intended, or the ghost of Steve Jobs will let your tyres down and cause your bike to make untraceable creaks.

Or try MediaMonkey, which lets you organise things by folder (verboten in the Appleverse) and other delights.


----------

